# Signs that morel season is over?



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Just curious if anybody has any tell tale signs as to when morels stop poppin. The obvious would be when you can't find them any more. Lol. But I'm wondering if there are certain plants or bloomings you all look for as a sign that it's the end.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

I guess I must be Captain Obvious because I'll keep looking until I can't find them anymore. I've never developed any set of sign that it's over, only that it's coming. I guess it's like that old Carly Simon song, "Anticipation"!


----------



## shane (Apr 19, 2016)

Agree last year I found 43 as big as twenty ounce can so when I find big ones in a group I figure it's pretty much over but with so many different edibles it's never really over


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

I have to agree, shane. I found some real giants toward the end of the season in 2014.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

I hate to see mayapples blooming...


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Would not worry Jim . I think the cool weather slowed down the shrooms while everything else kept going


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Well jdk, I don't know if the weather slowed things down or what, but I found zilch today! And I mean Morels, LBM's, Dryad Saddles, anything! Totally weird! But, as I said before, the earliest pic of a morel I have around here is from May 10th. So, I haven't given up hope yet! I think my next foray afield will be to dig more ramps. At least I know where they are!


----------



## heather (May 2, 2016)

I just found a huge black morel,someone left on a stick for me!! One a day here in Rochester In,1,yellow,1gray,1Black! My husband said black is the best,,by FAR!!


----------



## heather (May 2, 2016)

One black today


----------



## heather (May 2, 2016)

Don't know how to add photo!


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have yet to see a mayapple bloom yet this year.


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Same here Jim! I've seen a few that had flower buds starting but no blooming. Thanks to all who have replied


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

finding big yellows, burnt om top,, more brown than a tan colored,,, more fragile,,,yep its over,,, for the most part. in those woods


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

But Keep looking now is the time the easy pickers are gone,,, just clean up after them.


----------



## toll4shrooms (Apr 26, 2016)

We have been finding all stages of morels. Fresh small grays and yellows to older greys and yellows. One grey I had today was almost 6 inches tall. It seems like they are not quickly drying out, with all the cool wet weather. I also had a few 5 to 6 inch yellows. Some have had a little burn on them, but there was frost here Saturday morning on my deck. We have been picking in Richland, Wayne medina and Lorain counties. Almost 200 since Friday with 5 of us. It's not outstanding numbers but not bad. We have had to look pretty hard and cover some ground. I think it going to keep going for another few weeks.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

I think you're right, toll4. As long as the weather doesn't get real sunny and hot it can keep puttering along. And the weather forecast is all set up for just that!


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Been hunting southern OH and today I only found 1 and it was crumbly. Yesterday I hunted western central OH and found 6. I haven't found any big footed or thick footed morels and that is what usually determines that the season is ending. I have a spot where only the deer and I go and it hasn't fruited yet. It's near Dayton. Have some other spots that haven't fruited and as they are in deep thickets I'm almost positive no one else goes there. I've never seen any foot prints in those spots.


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Morelseeker what types of trees are normally around for the bigfoots you find late season? I found a bunch my first year hunting but it was too long ago and I was to green to take notice of my surroundings other than it was deep and shady but near the edge of small openings in the woods


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Finding some real big ones was the last hurrah 2 years ago. Went out Sunday with no success. Got a good rain Sunday night/Monday morning. No footprints and no stumps, so that's a good sign. Only supposed to get down to 50 tonight, so I'm going tomorrow. To hell with the lawn!


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

That's the spirit buckeye!! My wife hates morel season because nothing gets done around here until it's over!! Same with the rut and the walleye spawn!! Lol but I really do make up for it the rest of the time


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Usually find big ones near ash trees and thinking back about it there have been some big grape vines around.


----------

